# Anyone getting a new bow this year?



## goatboy

Sure are allot of nice ones out there! I really liked the alpha max 32, hoyte has a real winner there this year!

I sold my DXT "Nice bow" and bought myself a 6.5 Reezen 30" 70#, Shooting my 28.5" hunting arrows I zip them out there at 316 fps.
I like how stead it is, the wall is nice and solid as well, it's not for everyone but I don't think there will be to many that can duck the arrow! :wink: 
Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope I can draw my UT elk or Iowa deer tag! :beer:


----------



## bretts

How do you like that harmonic stabilizer? Notice any difference? I'll be throwing it in my dxt.


----------



## goatboy

It does make a difference, the bow is not as balanced as the DXT was. I guess there's always give and take isn't there!

Did you see the monster yet? Cool looking bow, saw some guys shooting it and they were getting 366 fps! Crazy!


----------



## honkerslayr

Nice Bow!!!! I would like to get a new bow but have other things i need before a new bow yet, To me its one of those thing where-if it's not broken don't fix it. haha. But it sure would be nice, just need to win the lottery, enjoy your new bow!! I noticed martin has a new one out I think I might look at though, not neccessarily buy it. Looks nice though. :beer:


----------



## goatboy

You know I used to keep my bows a couple years also. But when I wanted to sell them they were worth like $300. The last couple years I've been upgrading and its costing my about $50. I'm always looking for good deals on the net. I bought the reezen for $665 , I guess its better than allot of bad habits! :wink:


----------



## laxratnd

hey guys, i recently did a trade with a buddy because he needed something i had and i got a nice brand new bear truth 2, with some easton axis arrow and a brand new trophy ridge sight.

what do you guys think of the bear truth 2.

lax


----------



## bretts

laxratnd said:


> hey guys, i recently did a trade with a buddy because he needed something i had and i got a nice brand new bear truth 2, with some easton axis arrow and a brand new trophy ridge sight.
> 
> what do you guys think of the bear truth 2.
> 
> lax


--It's a good bow for the money. It's quite popular, I thought it shot pretty nice. They are getting better and better every year.


----------



## goatboy

Bear does make a good bow and has great customer service as well.
I'm sure it will ork just fine for you! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Goatboy! You bought a screen door! :lol:

I just didn't like the feel of that bow. Shakes, creeks, not as good of a back drop, not as balanced. Just didn't feel as smooth as the DXT.

I want to shoot a monster.


----------



## bretts

hunt4P&Y said:


> Goatboy! You bought a screen door! :lol:
> 
> I just didn't like the feel of that bow. Shakes, creeks, not as good of a back drop, not as balanced. Just didn't feel as smooth as the DXT.
> 
> I want to shoot a monster.


--Throw in a harmonic stabilizer, No wall? It has an excellent wall, that's one of the strong points of the bow. Awesome bow IMO, They're all great bows.


----------



## martin_shooter

after looking at and shooting matthews new bows i still think the dxt is the best matthews bow yet as far as feel and such. would like to shoot one with the harmonic dampner in it. i wont be gettin one this year bc i bought a firecat last year but im going to upgrade some accesories this year. and the bear bows are pretty darn good for the price. and they do get better every year


----------



## goatboy

hunt4P&Y said:


> Goatboy! You bought a screen door! :lol:
> 
> I just didn't like the feel of that bow. Shakes, creeks, not as good of a back drop, not as balanced. Just didn't feel as smooth as the DXT.
> 
> I want to shoot a monster.


Yea, not sure what your talking about there. The wall is probably the most solid I have had in a long time. No "creeks" and just slightly mor vibration than my DXT. I can live with that, since you can't see my hunting arrows "its that quick at 20 yds" There will be no ducking the arrow thats for sure. Are there more forgiving bows out there? You bet there is, the reezen is a speed bow and a darn nice shooting one at that.
I can't wait to give the monster a try also, should be a fun bow as will the alien by Martin. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Screen door part is referring to all of that vibration, and rattle.

I have never had a deer jump a string, even with a 60 LB long bow.

I was excited to get a Reezen, but I can't see getting one when it is a step back from the DXT.


----------



## bretts

hunt4P&Y said:


> Screen door part is referring to all of that vibration, and rattle.
> 
> I have never had a deer jump a string, even with a 60 LB long bow.
> 
> I was excited to get a Reezen, but I can't see getting one when it is a step back from the DXT.


--It's not a step back, they are two different bows. The DXT was there lightweight, ground blind bow, etc. The Reezen is their speed bow, along with the monster. Definitely not a step back, there is give and take with both. They are both great bows.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screen door part is referring to all of that vibration, and rattle.
> 
> I have never had a deer jump a string, even with a 60 LB long bow.
> 
> I was excited to get a Reezen, but I can't see getting one when it is a step back from the DXT.
> 
> 
> 
> --It's not a step back, they are two different bows. The DXT was there lightweight, ground blind bow, etc. The Reezen is their speed bow, along with the monster. Definitely not a step back, there is give and take with both. They are both great bows.
Click to expand...

Isn't the monster there spped bow?


----------



## siouxhockey

I've been paying attention to this thread because I'm considering a new bow this year. I just realized that your "Monster" references pertain to the Mathews Monster. I was unaware of that fact when I searched Google for Monster bow and came across this:

http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/Page7.html

After seeing that bow I'm now VERY curious about it. Anyone shot a bow similar to the one linked above?

http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-1125 ... 73-324.asp

There's the Mathews Monster link if anyone is interested. It's definitely a different looking Mathews but it still looks great.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

That bow looks just like an Onida... Not sure how they spell it.


----------



## bretts

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screen door part is referring to all of that vibration, and rattle.
> 
> I have never had a deer jump a string, even with a 60 LB long bow.
> 
> I was excited to get a Reezen, but I can't see getting one when it is a step back from the DXT.
> 
> 
> 
> --It's not a step back, they are two different bows. The DXT was there lightweight, ground blind bow, etc. The Reezen is their speed bow, along with the monster. Definitely not a step back, there is give and take with both. They are both great bows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the monster there spped bow?
Click to expand...

--The reezen is there solo cam speed bow, the monster is not a solo cam, also a speed bow--

Yes, I know this... but the Monster was built as there speed bow, to really jump in speed as the Solo's were hitting there peak speeds. The Reezen was built as a replacement for the DXT.


----------



## barebackjack

I think the reezen is a huge step back from the DXT. Speed speed schmeed. Its all for nothing if the rig is a herky jerky heap to shoot. I put a dozen arrows through one in scheels, the first thing I noticed about it was how jumpy it was. I think alot of guys will be dissapointed in the long run with them. After they do some real shooting with them after a couple months.

The two best bows Mathews made has been the Switchback and DXT, great balance of speed and ease of shooting.

I do want to see how their first dual cam in 20 years performs.


----------



## Tator

don't forget the outback. I'd say that bow is almost as good as the switchback.........

imo


----------



## barebackjack

Ill agree, the outback was a great bow. Not as efficient as the switch, but a great bow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screen door part is referring to all of that vibration, and rattle.
> 
> I have never had a deer jump a string, even with a 60 LB long bow.
> 
> I was excited to get a Reezen, but I can't see getting one when it is a step back from the DXT.
> 
> 
> 
> --It's not a step back, they are two different bows. The DXT was there lightweight, ground blind bow, etc. The Reezen is their speed bow, along with the monster. Definitely not a step back, there is give and take with both. They are both great bows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the monster there spped bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --The reezen is there solo cam speed bow, the monster is not a solo cam, also a speed bow--
> 
> Yes, I know this... but the Monster was built as there speed bow, to really jump in speed as the Solo's were hitting there peak speeds. *The Reezen was built as a replacement for the DXT*.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

barebackjack said:


> I think the reezen is a huge step back from the DXT. Speed speed schmeed. Its all for nothing if the rig is a herky jerky heap to shoot. I put a dozen arrows through one in scheels, the first thing I noticed about it was how jumpy it was. I think alot of guys will be dissapointed in the long run with them. After they do some real shooting with them after a couple months.
> 
> The two best bows Mathews made has been the Switchback and DXT, great balance of speed and ease of shooting.
> 
> I do want to see how their first dual cam in 20 years performs.


Coulden't have said it better myself! Own both of those!


----------



## djleye

Alpha Max 32!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3

Alpha Max 35" with 7 pin custom spot hog, shaffer drop away rest and fuse stabilizer. I cant wait till bow opener!!


----------



## Shu

I used to bowhunt a lot but gave it up for ducks/geese about 10 years ago. Thinking about getting back in - what is a general price range for top of the line bows? Something for treestand whitetails all the way to badland mulies.


----------



## laxratnd

I just got a bear truth 2 and that runs about 600 depending where you look and well i really do think its a pretty nice bow, I havent gotten to shoot it yet and plan to soon, still setting it all up.

But hey this is coming from a newb bowman.

lax


----------



## djleye

> shaffer drop away rest


Is there any other kind????? :wink:


----------



## goatboy

I've also had the SB,SB XT, OB, MQ1,Q2,Legacy,DXT, and now the Reezen, and those are just the Mathews I've owned.there are good and bad in them all I guess. 
I just shot the Monster, I was very impressed to say the least!
And I wasn't to excited about it at first, but it was a pleasant surprise indeed and fun to shoot! Fast,quiet and almost no hand shock.
main thing is just get out there and shoot your bow no matter what it is new or old, there are allot of great bows out there that have came out in the past 10 years. :beer:


----------



## bretts

djleye said:


> shaffer drop away rest
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind????? :wink:
Click to expand...

QAD ultra rest hd :wink:


----------



## goatboy

bretts said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaffer drop away rest
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind????? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QAD ultra rest hd :wink:
Click to expand...

 :beer: *No Doubt!*


----------



## barebackjack

bretts said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaffer drop away rest
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind????? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QAD ultra rest hd :wink:
Click to expand...

Whisker biscuit!  :sniper:


----------



## djleye

Guys, does the Quad truly stay locked up at let down?? Always wondered if it worked as good as advertised??


----------



## goatboy

The QAD works better than they say, I had the Ripcord before and the letdown was a real issue that I didn't like.
The QAD works every time and stays up when you let down. And with that little capture arm it works just like a whisker biscuit. Only you get the benefit of a fall away and not as much noise with the moleskin stick on stuff they give you with it. It's the best rest I've used so far in the last 30 yrs or so. Even the $50 works great, I had that on my DXT. I moved up to the more expensive one but I'm not sur if I gained anything, but it is made a little better than the cheap one I guess. 
But of $50 that hunter model is a great rest!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Shu said:


> I used to bowhunt a lot but gave it up for ducks/geese about 10 years ago. Thinking about getting back in - what is a general price range for top of the line bows? Something for treestand whitetails all the way to badland mulies.


Im the other way, I duck and goose hunted hardcore for years. Now i turned my gears towards bow hunting. Waterfowling just lost its edge I guess.


----------



## bretts

djleye said:


> Guys, does the Quad truly stay locked up at let down?? Always wondered if it worked as good as advertised??


It works really well. I had the schafers drop away on my bow the past couple seasons and it's a great rest but this QAD IMO is quite a bit better. A couple times I was caught off guard in the rut and had to draw back quick and that arrow wants to hop when you draw back quick with that schafers. I like the idea of the containment with that ultra rest and it has that lock down technology so you don't get any bounce back when it's released...with a rip cord etc you will get bounce back causing it to come in contact with your fletching. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## djleye

GooseBuster3 said:


> Shu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to bowhunt a lot but gave it up for ducks/geese about 10 years ago. Thinking about getting back in - what is a general price range for top of the line bows? Something for treestand whitetails all the way to badland mulies.
> 
> 
> 
> Im the other way, I duck and goose hunted hardcore for years. Now i turned my gears towards bow hunting. Waterfowling just lost its edge I guess.
Click to expand...

Me too Tyler, I just took a lot longer to realize what REAL hunting was!!!

Thanks for the info on the Quad guys, might have to give it a look!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

There nothing better then chasin mule deer spot and stalk style!! I didnt even buy the bow to whitetail hunt, I have no desire to sit in a tree or groundblind.. 8)


----------



## carp_killer

siouxhockey said:


> I've been paying attention to this thread because I'm considering a new bow this year. I just realized that your "Monster" references pertain to the Mathews Monster. I was unaware of that fact when I searched Google for Monster bow and came across this:
> 
> http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/Page7.html
> 
> After seeing that bow I'm now VERY curious about it. Anyone shot a bow similar to the one linked above?
> 
> http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-1125 ... 73-324.asp
> 
> There's the Mathews Monster link if anyone is interested. It's definitely a different looking Mathews but it still looks great.


the monster mentioned in first link is a nice bow i shoot an oneida osprey and like it better than the monster personally. i dont think you can find a smoother shooting bow than the oneidas they are a little loud and not as fast as some of the compounds but they definetly have the smoothest draw and shot.

i will be buying another osprey this year for a back up fishing bow and am thinking of getting a mission menace for hunting


----------



## AdamFisk

I have been in the market for a new bow for, oh, about 3 years now. If I finally bite the bullet this year, chances are I'll be going with an Alpha Max 32. That and the DXT have been my favorites in recent years. I shot the Reezen right after shooting the Alpha Max. Put it down after 2 arrows. I thought it was just horrible compared to that, or even the DXT, Drenaline, Switchback, ect. I have not shot the Monster but assume it's just as bad or worse than the Reezen. I was very disappointed in Mathews this year.



> Sure are allot of nice ones out there! I really liked the alpha max 32, hoyte has a real winner there this year!
> 
> I sold my DXT "Nice bow" and bought myself a 6.5 Reezen


I've also had the SB,SB XT, OB, MQ1,Q2,Legacy,DXT, and now the Reezen
[/quote]

Goatboy, there is no breaking your brand loyalty is there? :wink:

One day soon I'm sure I'll cut back on the waterfowl hunting and pick up the bow more often. Every year I tell my self, "this is the year of bowhunitng." But the waterfowl sucks me back in.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

goatboy said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaffer drop away rest
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind????? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QAD ultra rest hd :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :beer: *No Doubt!*
Click to expand...

X4!

I have always been a hater of drop aways until this one!

I love it!

I shot a Biscut for years just for the fact of stalking. With the QAD it is damn near a Biscut, but better!

Sorry BBJ, I was in your shoes until this rest! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk

Goatboy, just curious how you like your Reezen after shooting it for a couple months? Ever wish you still had the DXT? Any problems with it yet?


----------



## bretts

hunt4P&Y said:


> goatboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaffer drop away rest
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind????? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QAD ultra rest hd :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :beer: *No Doubt!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X4!
> 
> I have always been a hater of drop aways until this one!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> I shot a Biscut for years just for the fact of stalking. With the QAD it is damn near a Biscut, but better!
> 
> Sorry BBJ, I was in your shoes until this rest! :beer:
Click to expand...

I bought this rest hoping/thinking/hearing all the hype how great it is etc etc. If you are shooting a bow that is shooting 280 fps or better you will have trouble with this arrow rest. It does not drop quick enough for complete arrow clearance. We shot three brand new qad's one day an they all were to slow to drop. Awesome concept etc, just needs to drop faster. Wouldn't recommend the rest. I can't stand if something isn't exactly right when it comes to my bow, a guy could get by with it as it doest touch a lot, but as far as paper tuning your bow to perfection and getting total clearance, it will not happen.


----------



## szm69

My Forge Ventilator is on its way!!


----------

